# Seen this?



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I didn't really know ere to post this.. but I know I will be doing one as soon as I figure out how....(In Scale of course..lol)

Coach
http://www.hondaracingf1.com/php/audiovideo_popup.php?audiovideo_id=1024&type=video&size=2


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Plug in Google Earth, then download some screen captures, then print them out on an ultra thin transparent film and then apply  

Joking of course


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Simply the worst livery ever.









http://www.cctv.com/program/sportsscene/20070227/images/102632_hd4.jpg


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Simply the worst livery ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno I kind of like it.. tired of awful renault what the heck is that , mclearn chrone and motor oil ( by lap 7) lol...I think anything radically diffrent is cool.. So I take it I should take you off the list of guys to send a finished one too eh..lol


Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The F1 grid is terrible this year, only the Williams and BMW look any good.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

I kind of like the Ferrari... simple red.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey I kinda dig that too........unique looking


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Unique looking, yes. Interesting marketing idea, yes. Cool to model, you bet.

Of course, if they cared so much about the earth the first thing to do is not outsource any cheap component manufacturing to countries with zero environmental protection, no emission standards, no labor laws, i.e. China.... but they have a GP there too, don't they?

I guess they could petition to make F1 races a TV only event, no caravans of spectators, and set an example on how to save thousands upon thousands of gallons of gasoline every race weekend.... uh, not likely either I guess,

$orry to be $o cynical, I'm $ure their motive$ are pure, & their heart$ are in the right place$,  

$incerely, $P


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dunno $p sound$ american to me lol...If it wa$ all about the $ Me think$ there would be a huge BP sign on the sidepods and wing.. ( F1 wing adevrstising is approx, 25 million per YEAR) side pods very similiar..Plus Honda is the only manufactoer not producing a gulpng V8. So they are taking a improtant message to the worlds LARGEST regular tv audience.. I think they gave up a far bit to do this. and I am pretty dang sure there are no made in china parts on a f1 car lol...(Well mine but thats scale...) But I agree with the use of fuels in racing..but bikes crashing at 15 mph just isn't as much fun.....


Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Dave, Dave.....

In the old days people were in racing for the sake of racing, and made/sold street cars just to support their racing. Enzo Ferrari, Colin Chapman come to mind. Others built race cars and looked for corporate support, technology, front door or back door. Now it's advertising.... return on investment. 

My critique is that this is a huge marketing coup, more than social action. Honda has built great cars, why not go after the growing green demographic full bore? 

Style as opposed to substance, attention vs. action, not 100%. F1 itself has a miniscule impact on the earth, and I was speaking of components for the umpteen jillion (very good) Honda products that support the company and pay for the racing, not the racing itself.

Sole billing on the side of the car and a first-of-its kind message is very, very good for business. Free press, man. No V8? So? Lots of big o'l dump trucks and stake beds had big ol' V6's (like the Ridgeline?)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I forgot all about the Dumper trucks.. lol...And dang straight its good for buisnness..so how much did you donate to get a microscopic spot on the new car? lol.. (BTW I am sellingpaint drops on mine that will go into my personal slot car recycling project (Buying slots from ebay and saving them from certian destruction by Joes cat.) Just send money to....

Coach took me for a ride.
4313 Sonoma Drive
Argyle Texas
76226

lolololol

and I will splash on microscopic drop of paint on my future Honda F1 project in your name.


----------

